# On Taijiquan - Quotes and other things



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2013)

On Taijiquan - Quotes and other things an place for taiji related posts and other things Taijiqaun



> "Regardless of the tactics you can remember, an opponent may remember more; you cannot adapt to all the different schools. It is better for you to remember a single word from Tai-Chi---stick or adhere (chan)because everything comes from this."
> -Yang Cheng-fu


 


> "The key point is that you have to learn the real Taijiquan from a good
> teacher.  Without grasping the main points of Taijiquan, its effects, for the
> most part, will not be better than common physical exercise.  Consequently,
> you will not realize benefits in this most subtle art even though you have
> ...





> Illustrated Canon of Chen Family Taijiquan by CHEN XIN
> Chen Xins Push Hand 36 Sicknesses
> 
> 1. Chou - withdraw; take out; leave; get away
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

These are interesting and do apply to training Taijiquan, however you have to take into account that (Chang San-feng) Wang Zongyue (Wang Tsung-yueh) are possibly mythical. Zhang Sanfeng (Chang San-feng) is the alleged founder of Taijiquan and is allegedly from Wudang however there is no actually historically verifiable proof of his existence. However if he did exist then it is possible that he is somehow connected to Wang Zongyue, who also may or may not have existed. There is a story that Wang Zongyue showed up at Chen village. Beat all their best fighters and then stayed a few years to help them develop Chen Style Taijiquan. There are also stories out there that after training Chen style with Chen Changxing that Yang Luchan then went and trained with a person in the Wang Zongyue lineage that was not of Chen village. 

However Wu Yuxiang (Wu Yu-hsiang) is historically verifiable and was a student of Both Yang Luchan and Chen Qingping and is the developer of Hao style Taijiquan

All that aside all 3 of these classics are applicable and talk about things important to training Taijiquan



> *Chang treatise
> *
> In motion the whole body should be light and agile,
> with all parts of the body linked as if threaded together.
> ...





> *Wang treatise
> *
> Tai chi comes from emptiness and is the mother of yin and yang.
> In motion tai chi separates; in stillness yin and yang fuse and return to emptiness.
> ...


 


> *Wu treatise*
> 
> The mind mobilizes the qi.
> Make the qi sink calmly;
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2013)

An excellent quote from T.T. Liang in his book &#8220;Tai Chi Chuan for Health and Self Defense&#8221;



> The teacher however, can only lead the student to the correct gate, he cannot compel him to go further, Somewhere inside the gates masses gold and diamonds lie hidden. It is up to the student to go beyond the door and into the inner rooms to search for the treasure. So in order to acquire the art one must have a determined and enduring mind, ready to persevere and study hard. If one relies entirely on the teacher one will never find the treasure.&#8221;



and another from Ma Yueliang (Ma Yueh Liang) 



> There is no mystique to Tai Chi Chuan. What is difficult is the perseverance. It took me ten years to discover my chi, but thirty years to learn how to use it. Once you see the benefit, you won&#8217;t want to stop.


----------

